# A long one but worth it.



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

That's an awesome story and well worth reading through. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DressageCowgirl (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh my gosh, that was awesome! I love who "The Big Man" was!


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

This was lovely. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Just bumped this one up for Christmas.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Sweet. Loved the surprise of Figure alongside Thoroughbred royalty


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Now there's a Christmas story.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Loved it. Thank you for sharing that with us.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Very enjoyable read, thanks for bumping this thread up :Angel:


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

That's awesome!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I really loved this!


----------

